# Greece: UK private pension Greek tax question



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello
Does anyone know the current tax situation for UK expats who want to have a UK private pension paid into a Greek bank account? Last I heard, there is no tax a source but 22% is payable and then can be claimed back up to a certain threshold.
Is that still current do you know?
And, if so, I assume you receive the full amount and then declare it on the text return each year?
I am not registered for tax in the UK, only in Greece.
(I will be talking to a local accountant in due course, but wanted to be forearmed.)
Thank you!
James


----------



## giannisss (May 14, 2018)

hallo, 

you should read the convention between UK and Greece in order to be sure.

if you speak greek you can see the table about foreign pensions in this site below 
www .e-forologia.gr/cms/viewContents.aspx?id=193271
if you dont understand greek , they mention that private pension from UK is taxable only in Greece indepedently your citizenship .( if you are a resident of Greece for tax purposes)


So you should ask from them ,who give you the pension , not to withhold taxes and you will pay taxes here and i think that according to the convention you should not mention your pension in the source country. 

I dont think that you can claim back.

you should put the amount of foreign pension in box 389 or 391 (perhaps 391) on E1 form.
If you have withholding taxes from you pension , you should put in box 659 , but then your tax return will be audited because the tax authority has not electronic information about your tax withholding.
If you live permanently in Symi (from your nickname) I think that your tax residence should be in island of Rhodes but I am not sure.

As you know Greece has high tax rates. The first limit is 22% but there is a discount 1900 euros. For example if your pension is up to 8600 euro , your tax liability is zero.

tell how much is your pension so i tell you how you will pay.

Dont forget that as a resident of Greece you should mention your global income... So IF you have other income in UK , then you should mention here and then ask for a claim back. The pensions have different handling. you should check the treaty.


it is better to find an local experienced accountant who have experience in foreign pensions.. Rhodes have many greek-americans and greek-australians , so i think that you will find.


----------



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thank you*

Giannis - thank you! That was very helpful.
I think my Euro amount will be just under 8,600 (depending on exchange rates) so that's a relief, but I will, as you say, speak to my accountant nearer the time. From what you say, the last I heard about this subject is still pretty current, so I am on the right lines.
Thank you for the information and reassurance and yes, I am permanent in Symi and I have an accountant here but up until now, my tax returns have been very simple.
James


----------

